# It Can Be Done



## MachineTom (Aug 23, 2014)

There has not been much activity here of late, so why not post something Fun, and only a bit out of topic. 

I note that quite a few of the posters on this site have not been long term or permanently disabled, its a recent occurrence due to aging, or illness.and their just beginning to learn the ropes of how to make due with what you have.

There are so many items that you may never have heard of or seen, the medical folks we deal with often themselves don't know all thats out there. So here is one item I got many years ago, although I did not have a need, it was from a friend who no longer had a use for it.

This sling is designed for use with a Hoyer Lift, to lift patients into a tub or bed.

But when attached to something else is great to get me into things like boats. There is a pickup truck mounted cherry picker, sold by HF, Northern tool and others, when bolted to the dock allows me to be picked up and dropped into the boat, with no problem.

So my brother built a scale model Radio Flyer wagon, Large scale, mounted on an S-15 Chevy chassis. Its time for a ride. With help from a small front end loader we were off to drive the roads of NH.

Enjoy the shots,

















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Swifty (Aug 24, 2014)

I admire your ingenuity Tom, where there is a will, there is a way. As people accept their limitations and work around them, the only way is forward.

Paul.


----------

